# Die Gewichtslüge



## Fact (23. August 2014)

ich zitiere:

"Das Slide 130 29" kommt im Herbst mit einem komplett überarbeiteten Rahmen. Bodo hat die Zugführung modifiziert und die Rohrdimensionen angepasst. Das Ergebnis: *erhebliche Gewichtseinsparungen* mit höheren STW Werten."

die 150er sind auch schwerer geworden und das Gegenteil wurde behauptet.

wenn das keine "Druckfehler" sind habt ihr mich mit der Anlügerei für immer verloren.

DAS GEHT GAR NICHT !


----------



## Laidt (23. August 2014)

Jetzt entspann dich mal ...

Jetzt machste extra nen Fred auf wegen ungelegten Eiern ...^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fact (23. August 2014)

Ich bin Mega sauer, weil ich den Kauf verschoben habe, dadurch eine Reise mit meinen Freunden auslassen musste,nur weil ich gutgläubig war und geglaubt hab was mir von Radon erzählt wird....
und wenn eine Seite veröffentlicht wird werden sie ja nicht so blöd sein und falsche Gewichte reinschreiben.

sagte ich schon das ich MEGA SAUER bin?


----------



## Fact (23. August 2014)

abgesehen von der Entäuschung mag ich es schon gar nicht angelogen zu werden....das allein reicht ja schon um sauer zu sein.
die einzige kleine Hoffnung besteht dass sie wirklich zu blöd waren und falsche Daten veröffentlicht haben.
aber grad bei einem Launch wird alles doppelt und dreifach kontroliert, weil viele potentielle Kunden die Richtigstellung gar nicht mehr mitkriegen weil sie nie wieder auf die Seite schauen...ich glaub nicht dran, daß es ein fehler ist.


----------



## daproblem (23. August 2014)

Nimm beim nächsten mal eine geringere Dosis...


----------



## Fact (23. August 2014)

ihr glaubt echt dass das "Druckfehler" sind?


----------



## Senecca (23. August 2014)

Fact schrieb:


> ich zitiere:
> 
> die 150er sind auch schwerer geworden und das Gegenteil wurde behauptet.
> 
> DAS GEHT GAR NICHT !



Die 150er haben für 2015 eine ganz andere Ausstattung. Überall wurde eine Schippe drauf gelegt. 
Dazu kommt dass die 150er eine andere Laufradgröße haben. Da ist es normal dass sie schwerer werden wenn größere Felgen und größere  Reifen gebraucht werden. 

Das sollte man schon in Relation setzen.


----------



## Fact (23. August 2014)

ja, das wäre normal...Radon hat sich allerdings damit gebrüstet, dass es ihnen gelungen ist die Bikes trotzdem leichter zu machen/bzw gleich zu halten.


----------



## petfred (23. August 2014)

Fact schrieb:


> ich zitiere:
> 
> "Das Slide 130 29" kommt im Herbst mit einem komplett überarbeiteten Rahmen. Bodo hat die Zugführung modifiziert und die Rohrdimensionen angepasst. Das Ergebnis: *erhebliche Gewichtseinsparungen* mit höheren STW Werten."
> 
> ...


ähm, da geht es aber auch nur um das rahmengewicht, ne? so lese ich das jedenfalls ;-)


----------



## Willi777 (23. August 2014)

Fact schrieb:


> Ich bin Mega sauer, weil ich den Kauf verschoben habe, dadurch eine Reise mit meinen Freunden auslassen musste,nur weil ich gutgläubig war und geglaubt hab was mir von Radon erzählt wird...
> und wenn eine Seite veröffentlicht wird werden sie ja nicht so blöd sein und falsche Gewichte reinschreiben.
> 
> sagte ich schon das ich MEGA SAUER bin?


Von wie viel Gramm sprechen wir da, wegen denen Du all das oben Gelistete über den Haufen geschmissen hattest?


----------



## Willi777 (23. August 2014)

Und dass Deine so reisserisch betitelte "Gewichtslüge" ausschliesslich auf Rahmengewichte bezogen war und nicht auf Komplettbikes (wo ja noch jede Menge andere Komponenten wesentlich ausschlaggebend sind), ist Dir wohl ebenfalls entgangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willi777 (23. August 2014)

Mein Tipp: Passe Deine peinliche Titel und Wortwahl zügig den tatsächlichen Umständen an und gib Ruhe!


----------



## mazola01 (23. August 2014)

Langsam ist es mir peinlich MTB ler zu sein.


----------



## Frodijak (23. August 2014)

…


----------



## mazola01 (23. August 2014)

Aber wirklich. Zu geil


----------



## DeMischel1985 (23. August 2014)

Thread Titel klingt irgendwie nach BILD dir deine Meinung..


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. August 2014)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wie bekloppt man sein kann für nen halbes Kilo Gewicht am Bike.
> Wenn man soviel überhaupt am Rahmen einsparen kann.


In den fall bin ich Schuld wir hatten Muster die waren 250gr. leichter bei sehr guten Prüfstand werden die auch die DIN+ gut
erreichten . Aber im Langzeit Tests zeigten diese Schwächen und mir die Super Haltbarkeit ( hat hier jemals was über eine
Gebrochenen Slide 130 oder 150 Gelesen ) und wie einige unserer Kunden drauf sind würden die das 24Stunden am Tag posten. Übrigens zu B. Slide 9.0 hat eine Reifen Schlauch Combi die 2,1 Kg. hat ich fahre bei meinen 130er 1580gr. Tl Combi.
bei 100Kg. und hatte auf 4000km keinen Reifenschaden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (23. August 2014)

da fällt mir nur folgendes ein:








der Rahmen ist leichter geworden. Dass sich, je nach Ausstattungskonstellation, das nicht zwingend auf ds Gesamtgewicht auswirken muss ist dir bekannt? Außerdem wirf mal 10 Schwalbe Reifen eines Typs auf die Waage. Das gibt dir dann wirklich mal einen Grund rumzuflennen.

Da kannst du dann mal eine mail an schwalbe schreiben warum der NN, der 545 Gr wiegen soll 700 gr wiegt ;-)




> Ich bin Mega sauer, weil ich den Kauf verschoben habe, dadurch eine Reise mit meinen Freunden auslassen musste



und da kann radon jetzt was genau für?


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. August 2014)

Was man dazu noch Sagen sollte 250gr Rahmengewicht merke ich beim Fahren nicht. 500gr am Reifen das ist ein anderes Bike.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. August 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> da fällt mir nur folgendes ein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sagen wir mal so die Reifen z. B. 130-9.0 wiegen laut Schwalbe 850gr ist 850-910gr aber halt für ein AM super Solid aber
auch sau schwer.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Aalex (23. August 2014)

hier, bin ja kein unmensch













Beides 29er Nobby nics in 2,25", siehe Gewichtsdatenbank IBC und das sind noch längst nicht die negativsten Ausreißer.


Nun gibt es Hersteller, die für ihre Show-Modelle ausgewogene Reifen am Start haben. Der Sebastian Roth hat das früher bei Scott und später bei Cannondale so gemacht.

Klingt ganz witzig, aber das mach ich selbst auch. Dann fährt man eben mit einer Feinwaage bewaffnet zum lokalen Bike Händler des geringsten Mißvertrauens und wiegt mal 20 Pellen durch. Wie man oben sieht sind das im Ernstfall 300 Gramm am Laufrad. Wer schonmal 300 Gramm leichtere Laufräder hat bauen lassen, weiß was das kostet.

Nun kriegt der Kunde halt Reifen, die nicht ausgewogen sind. Da kann er Glück haben, oder eben nicht. Das hat mit Lügen nicht viel zu tun, da das imho fast alle Hersteller machen ist das völlig legitim. Würde ich zehntausende Euro in die Entwicklung eines neuen Rahmens stecken würde es mir auch nicht einfallen da bleischwere reifen dranzuwerfen


----------



## Toolkid (23. August 2014)

Wer nicht gerade Profi-Rennen fährt, bei denen die letzten Hunderstel durch Grammeinsparungen rausgekitzel werden, dem kann ein halbes Kilo plus minus sch...egal sein. Ich fahr zum Spaß und nicht weil mein Radel 100g weniger wiegt, aber dafür einen Tausi mehrgekostet hat. 
FYI Der Performanceunterschied durch 300g Gewichtsersparnis am Reifen entspricht nicht mal einer vollen Trinkflasche am Rahmen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. August 2014)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Wer nicht gerade Profi-Rennen fährt, bei denen die letzten Hunderstel durch Grammeinsparungen rausgekitzel werden, dem kann ein halbes Kilo plus minus sch...egal sein. Ich fahr zum Spaß und nicht weil mein Radel 100g weniger wiegt, aber dafür einen Tausi mehrgekostet hat.
> FYI Der Performanceunterschied durch 300g Gewichtsersparnis am Reifen entspricht nicht mal einer vollen Trinkflasche am Rahmen.


Du musst aber Bedenken das die Reifen in den Bereich sind der ständig bewegt werden muss . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Aalex (23. August 2014)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Wer nicht gerade Profi-Rennen fährt, bei denen die letzten Hunderstel durch Grammeinsparungen rausgekitzel werden, dem kann ein halbes Kilo plus minus sch...egal sein. Ich fahr zum Spaß und nicht weil mein Radel 100g weniger wiegt, aber dafür einen Tausi mehrgekostet hat.
> FYI Der Performanceunterschied durch 300g Gewichtsersparnis am Reifen entspricht nicht mal einer vollen Trinkflasche am Rahmen.



reifen sind rotierende masse, die trinkflasche nicht. das kannst du nicht miteinander vergleichen ;-) Und bei meinem Renner merk ich sogar ob ich da nur eine oder zwei volle flaschen drin habe. das wiegt aber auch nur 4,8 Kilo. Da sind zwei volle flaschen ein Drittel vom Radgewicht...

Ich hätt ja gesagt komm  vorbei und setz dich mal auf mein Hardtail. Da sind 1200 Gramm leichte Räder mit tubeless montierten Conti Supersonics drauf. Das merkst du und nicht nur son bisschen. Wenn ich für jedes dumme Grinsen meiner Bekannten oder Leuten die mir im Trail übern Weg laufen und mal kurz fahren 5 Euro bekommen hätte.. 

und danach setzen wir dich mal auf ein 29er mit drahtreifen und schläuchen drin. das schmeißt du dann nach dem ersten antritt in die ecke

der unterschied ist eklatant. leider wissen das nur sehr wenige...Viele meinen dann das sei nur für Profis, aber das ist käse.


----------



## Toolkid (23. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Du musst aber Bedenken das die Reifen in den Bereich sind der ständig bewegt werden muss . Gruß Bodo


Aha und der Rest vom Rad und vor allem der Fahrer bewegen sich nicht?

Was den überschätzten Einfluss rotierender Masse angeht: www.radpanther.de/index.php?id=64

Davon abgesehen, was bringt es dir, wenn du für z. B. eine 60km Tour sagen wir mal 5 Minuten weniger brauchst?


----------



## Aalex (23. August 2014)

oh jetzt kommen wir wieder mit dieser sau unnötigen "warum soll ich 300 gramm am Rad sparen, wenn ich selber dick bin" Diskussion. Mit diesem Schwachsinn bist du bestimmt DER Held an jeder Schnitzelhütte, aber net hier.

Dann kauf dir doch einfach irgendeinen system laufradsatz und heul hier keinem die ohren voll mit deinen Halbweisheiten.

Du hast dich hier mit deinen aussagen bereits als technisch nicht versiert genug dargestellt um eine stichhaltige Diskussion zu führen. Jetzt hast du irgendwo einen Link gefunden der deine nicht fundierte Aussage untermauert. Glaubst du alles was irgendwo geschrieben steht? Woher kennst du den typen? Wenn ich jetzt eine Internetseite ins Leben rufe, die besagt dass es physikalisch Sinn macht eiswürfel ins Sattelrohr zu kippen vorm Losfahren - machst du es dann auch?

Ein paar wilde Formeln umherwerfen und damit "beweisen" dass die gesamte Branche im Dunkeln tappt kann ich auch, ändert aber die Tatsachen nicht. 
Glückwunsch dafür, aber bist du es denn mal gefahren? ;-)
Den genauen Gegenbeweis dazu hat Hans Christian Smolik schon vor fast zwei Jahrzehnten ausgeführt. Aber der Mann hat ja sicher keine Ahnung..


Formeln sind voll super, aber in der Praxis völliger Bockmist. Das ist doch hier ne Eisdielendiskussion die du da anzettelst.

Dass die rotierende Masse angeblich überschätzt sein soll klingt aus der Feder einer Person, der bleierne Räder in seinem Liteville Hardtail stecken hat halt auch sehr geil. So klingt das einfach nur nach einer Rechtfertigung einer Person, die keinen Bock hat Geld für sein Material in die Hand zu nehmen und auf alle anderen die es tun wettern möchte und sie durch die Blume als Idioten bezeichnet, weil sie soviel asche dafür ausgeben.

Fahr mal leichte Räder und bilde dir dann ein Urteil. Dann wirst du diesen Link auch aus deinem Verlauf löschen. Oder wirf doch einfach mal deine stahlfelgen am Auto weg und mach da OZ hin. Aber klar.. das is ja auch kein Unterschied 


Das Angebot steht. Fahr meins und dann darfst du immer noch sagen, dass alles scheisse ist.


----------



## Willi777 (23. August 2014)

Jeder Affe weiß inzwischen, dass Gewicht an rotierenden Massen ( Kette, Kassette, Kurbel und Laufräder) völlig anders zu bewerten sind, als zum Beispiel am Sattel.

Das man hier noch darüber reden muss, ist bei den Gegnern dieser physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeit, nur durch kognitive Dissonanz zu erklären.

Sprich: im innersten wissen auch die, dass hier deutliche Unterschiede zu spüren sind, wollen es aber nicht wahr haben und versuchen deswegen in jeder Diskussion recht zu bekommen.

DAS wird aber nie geschehen, weil es eben einfach so ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (23. August 2014)

Ist doch nichts Neues, dass die Hersteller bei den Angaben gerne mogeln.


----------



## Nezzar (23. August 2014)

Gewichtsangaben gehen immer vom besten Fall aus? Welch schockierende Offenbarung! Näheres heut in den Tagesthemen. Außerdem: Wasser nass, Feuer heiß.


----------



## Laidt (23. August 2014)

Die Amis geben teilweise gar keine Gewichtsangaben mehr an ... wegen so Leuten wie dem TO ...


----------



## BrotherMo (23. August 2014)

Das in einem MTB-Forum im Sommer (!!!!) so ein Thema aufgemacht wird hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten...

Wie schon einige Male geschrieben: Geh raus! Radfahren!


----------



## 4mate (23. August 2014)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Langsam ist es mir peinlich MTBer zu sein.


 Wie wahr, wie wahr...


----------



## Guemmer (23. August 2014)

Immer wieder schön die Diskussion um das Gewicht. Einen schönen Vergleich hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren beim Speci Epic.
Der Unterschied zwischen Alu- und Carbon-Rahmen waren 400 g bei 800 € Preisunterschied. Der Vorschlag war dann
die Trinkflasche nur halb voll zu machen, dann kann man sich die 400 g und 800 € so sparen 

Also ich gehe da mit meinen Erfahrungen mit Bodo. Habe mich vor kurzem für ein Slide 130 im Blowout entschieden und zwar
für die Damenvariante WL. Hat gegenüber den preislich gleichwertige (Männer-)Bikes DT Swiss M1700 anstatt Sun Ringle Inferno/Demon Laufräder. Etwas leichtere Laufräder (ca. 300 bis 400 g) bringen mehr als 500g am Rahmen.

Und die Farbe stört mich nicht


----------



## edi6800 (24. August 2014)

Schon war: 200-300 gr mehr oder weniger bei nem Komplettrad who cares
Dennoch entscheiden selbige nicht selten über Testsieg oder Platz und damit auch nicht vernachlässigbar über den Verkaufserfolg. Schließlich wird die Gewichtsfrage ja herstellerseits auch immer hervorgehoben! Nicht umsonst auch hier in den Ankündigungen der neuen Bikes.
Geht also nicht so hart mit dem TO ins Gericht - auch wenn er sich ein wenig zu sehr inszeniert.


----------



## tane (24. August 2014)

@Aalex: natürlich merkst DU einen unterschied v. 1% des systemgewichtes...die meisten v uns sind aber normalsterbliche...


----------



## phouwrou (24. August 2014)

Auch wenn ein paar Hundert Gramm Gewichtsunterschied für die meisten eher unwichtig sind, kann ich den Frust des Threaderstellers verstehen, denn auch beim Skeen wurden falsche Angaben gemacht.
Ich lese seit einiger Zeit hier im Forum mit und habe alle News, insbesondere des Skeens, verfolgt. Von der Austattung echt top. Umso erstaunter war ich als im "Skeen" Thread, auf der Seite 29, ChrisStahl die Gewichtsfrage mit "9.8 - 11 Kg" beantwortete. Doch jetzt wiegt selbst das Topmodell Skeen 10.0 in der kleinsten Rahmengröße 11,55 kg. Ich finde das ist immer noch ein Leichtgewicht, aber trotzdem wurde vorher ein falsches Gewicht angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (24. August 2014)

RADON hat auf Facebook geschrieben das sie die Bikes noch einmal wiegen werden. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## tane (24. August 2014)

...nicht wichtig oder unwichtig, sondern merkbar oder nicht merkbar ist die frage...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. August 2014)

Bei Canyon und Radon kaufen die größten Pflegefälle was man sie hier im IBC lesen kann.
Solchen "Radsportlern" sollte man lieber nicht auf dem Trail im Weg sein.
Bitte die die wissen das sie nicht gemeint sind einfach überlesen


----------



## filiale (26. August 2014)

Der TE hat sich hier ja gar nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet, was ist los ?


----------



## filiale (26. August 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> hier, bin ja kein unmensch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ironie an: ist doch logisch, da ist noch der Gummi um die Reifen, der ist unterschiedlich schwer  :Ironie aus


----------



## filiale (26. August 2014)

Das mit dem Gewicht ist für mich zwar verständlich, ich achte auch darauf und kämpfe mit den Gramm, aber deswegen einen Thread aufmachen wird erstmal bei Radon nichts ändern. Ändern kann man nur indem man kein Radon kauft und per PN seine Gründe angibt.

Canyon hat daraus gelernt und macht realistische Angaben (aber auch erst seit 2014), und das nicht in der kleinsten Rahmengröße sondern in der davor. Wenn es ein Rad in XS gibt, wird das Gewicht des S angegeben, wenn es ein Rad in S gibt, wird das Gewicht des M angegeben. Vor 2 Wochen war ich mit der Waage nochmal Vorort und hab auch die Rennräder gewogen weil ein Kumpel sich eines gekauft hat -> Gewicht paßt, zum Teil sogar leichter. So sollte es sein.

Ich denke die irritierende Marketing Aussage von Radon hat den TE verärgert. Der TE scheint noch jung zu sein, da fehlt die Tiefenentspannung und die Erfahrung wie die Firmen Heute die Kunden versuchen zu locken. Man ist gewichtsmäßig am technisch machbaren Ende bei Serienrädern zu bezahlbaren Preisen. Da darf man keine Wunder mehr erwarten und hoffen das jedes Jahr 500gr eingespart werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MEGADETH- (26. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Da darf man keine Wunder mehr erwarten und hoffen das jedes Jahr 500gr eingespart werden können.



Er hat sich ja nur 100-300g erhofft...

...pro Jahr...


----------



## filiale (26. August 2014)

-MEGADETH- schrieb:


> Er hat sich ja nur 100-300g erhofft...
> 
> ...pro Jahr...



Dann wiegt es irgendwann gar nix mehr, das ja cool...


----------



## 4mate (26. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Der TE scheint noch jung zu sein


Ja - wenn 44 jung ist!


----------



## filiale (26. August 2014)

44 ? Und dann so nervös ? Und die Wortwahl könnte auch eleganter sein...


----------



## BjoernMacManama (26. August 2014)

Servus,

langsam wird's albern. Der TE hat seinen Ärger Luft gemacht und er hat sein Fett weg bekommen, reicht denke ich...

Das mal als Außenstehender Leser.

Lg


----------



## Derivator22 (31. August 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> Und bei meinem Renner merk ich sogar ob ich da nur eine oder zwei volle flaschen drin habe. das wiegt aber auch nur 4,8 Kilo.


Hast du ein Bild von dem Rad?


----------



## Wolfplayer (31. August 2014)

mir ist die *Funktion/Standfestigkeit* wichtiger als das Gewicht


----------



## Red_Herring (31. August 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> mir ist die *Funktion/Standfestigkeit* wichtiger als das Gewicht


Und was spricht dagegen bei "Funktion/Standfestigkeit" x statt Gewicht y einfach noch y-1000g zu haben?
Genau DAS nennt man Entwicklung, Fortschritt usw. Und das kostet Geld. Herzlichen Glückwunsch dafür, dass du einer derjenigen bist die für etwas mehr zu bezahlen als es Wert ist. (?) Solche Kunden liebt der Hersteller da er Ihnen unter dem Begriff Enduro auch noch das letzte Produkt andrehen kann was sonst wie Blei im Regal liegen bleiben würde


Vincy schrieb:


> Ist doch nichts Neues, dass die Hersteller bei den Angaben gerne mogeln.



Mein Spectral hat exakt das Gewicht wie von Canyon angegeben. Von mogeln keine Spur.


----------



## c0rtez (31. August 2014)

Red_Herring schrieb:


> Und was spricht dagegen bei "Funktion/Standfestigkeit" x statt Gewicht y einfach noch y-1000g zu haben?
> Genau DAS nennt man Entwicklung, Fortschritt usw. Und das kostet Geld. Herzlichen Glückwunsch dafür, dass du einer derjenigen bist die für etwas mehr zu bezahlen als es Wert ist. (?) Solche Kunden liebt der Hersteller da er Ihnen unter dem Begriff Enduro auch noch das letzte Produkt andrehen kann was sonst wie Blei im Regal liegen bleiben würde



Lachflash des Tages. Made my Day Junge ! ! !   

Was geht n bei euch allen in der Birne falsch?

Bei Radon jetzt ernsthaft so etwas zu sagen wie _"Herzlichen Glückwunsch dafür, dass du einer derjenigen bist die für etwas mehr zu bezahlen als es Wert ist."_ ist jawohl n schlechter Scherz. Ja, wenn man das mega Leichtgewicht haben will, bekommt man bei anderen Marken sicherlich eher was, z.B. allein Cannondale mit Leftie (wobei das so unfassbar kacke aussieht). Aber bei Radon, die in Sachen Preis/Leistung wohl das Non Plus Ultra in Deutschland sind, davon zu sprechen, dass man zu viel für etwas bezahlt ist echt lustig!


----------



## pseudosportler (31. August 2014)

Red_Herring schrieb:


> Mein Spectral hat exakt das Gewicht wie von Canyon angegeben. Von mogeln keine Spur.



Da hast du halt glück gehabt, den gerade bei den Reifen giebt es eine enorme schwankung des Gewichtes und ich glaube nicht das Canyon erst die Reifen wiegt, nur die leichten verbaut und die schweren zurück schickt, auch bei den anderen Komponenten und auch beim Rahmen giebt es eine Serienstreuung.
Da können dann schnellmal ein paar 100g zusammen kommen.
Dazu kommt noch womit wird gewogen, habt ihr alle eine geeichte Wagge zuhause, ähnliche Geschichte wie mit den Luftdruck in den Reifen, da sind auch keine geeichten Manometer verbaut und schon giebt es heiße Diskusionen über den fahbaren Luftdruck.
Mann oder auch Frau ( aber wesentlich seltener  ) sollte das alles nicht so verbissen sehen, geht lieber biken und habt Spaß auf den Trails.


MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red_Herring (31. August 2014)

@pseudosportler

Die Waage die ich benutze ist zuverlässig (DKD kalibriert). An der Serienstreuung ist natürlich auffallend wenn sie zufällig immer nach oben stattfindet, meinst du nicht auch?  Ich habe hier noch keinen Beitrag von jemandem gefunden dessen Rad im gleichen Maße leichter ist als angegeben. Beim Slide 160 gab es auch diese Abweichung nach oben wie man den Beiträgen hier im Forum entnehmen kann. "Ein paar 100g" kommen eben nicht schnellmal einfach so zusammen. Besonders nicht am Rahmen. Das hat System.


----------



## pseudosportler (31. August 2014)

@ Red Herring
Klar das sich die Hersteller für die Gewichtsangaben leichte Teile, Rahmen, Mantel, LRS usw aussuchen, es giebt ja Leute die auf das letzte Gramm achten.
Ich finde es, da es ja fast überall so gemacht wird, besser als wen es gar keine offizielle Gewichtsangabe seitens des Herstellers gibt, schau mal auf der Specialiced Homepage ob du da Gewichte findest.
Aber jeder so wie er mag, ich bin jetzt schrauben das macht mehr Spaß als so Sinnlose Diskusionen zu führen.

Allen ein schönes Restwochenende.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (31. August 2014)

Was soll denn die Diskussion? Hier können eh nur 
Leute mitreden,denen Gewicht amBike ein wichtiger Faktor ist.

Wenn ich bedenke, dass ab einer gewissen Gewichtsgrenze jedes zusätzlich eingesparte Gramm mit 2 € + 3,5 € 
zuschlägt, wenn ich das Gesamtgewicht meines Bikes verringern will, dann ist eine erlogene Gewichtsangabe und somit auch einer der Kaufgründe sehr ärgerlich. 

Dann spar mal 1,5kg am so nem Rad ein, wenn Papa es nicht grad zahlt, kann einen das sehr teuer kommen.


----------



## tane (31. August 2014)

"...Das hat System..."
klar, das ist die bikegewichte-niedriger-angeben-als-sie-sind-weltverschwörung!
leute, geht radfahren und/oder legt hand an euch selber an, das entspannt ungemein (& zweiteres spart auch noch gewicht...)


----------



## Wolfplayer (31. August 2014)

Red_Herring schrieb:


> Und was spricht dagegen bei "Funktion/Standfestigkeit" x statt Gewicht y einfach noch y-1000g zu haben?
> Genau DAS nennt man Entwicklung, Fortschritt usw. Und das kostet Geld. Herzlichen Glückwunsch dafür, dass du einer derjenigen bist die für etwas mehr zu bezahlen als es Wert ist. (?) Solche Kunden liebt der Hersteller da er Ihnen unter dem Begriff Enduro auch noch das letzte Produkt andrehen kann was sonst wie Blei im Regal liegen bleiben würde
> 
> 
> Mein Spectral hat exakt das Gewicht wie von Canyon angegeben. Von mogeln keine Spur.



 kein Kommentar 
PS: mein Swoop 175 angegeben mit 14,4 kg Spank Pedalen rangeschraubt digitale Kofferwaage zeigt 14,8 von mogeln keine Spur


----------



## swe68 (31. August 2014)

*@Trail Surfer bitte das nächste Mal erst denken, dann schreiben. Das war unter der Gürtellinie.
Danke.
-swe68*


----------



## Derivator22 (31. August 2014)

@Aalex: vielleicht kannst du ja noch ein Foto deines 4,8kg Renners einstellen. Würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren. Danke schon einmal!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (1. September 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> *@Trail Surfer bitte das nächste Mal erst denken, dann schreiben. Das war unter der Gürtellinie.
> Danke.
> -swe68*



Ich seh keinen @Trail Surfer hier im Fred - ja wo isser denn hin?


----------



## noocelo (1. September 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> (...) ja wo isser denn hin?



[URL='http://www.sherv.net/'][IMG]http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/war/smiley-face-shooting.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (2. September 2014)

Anstatt hier immer nur das Gewicht vom Bike zu erwähnen, würde mich bei manchem Gewichtsfetischisten mal das Systemgewicht (Bike + Fahrer) interessieren. 
Muß nämlich immer fein grinsen, wenn mir Biker auf ihren ultraleichten MTBs entgegen kommen und die dicke Plautze auf und ab wippt. 

Mal im Ernst, die paar Gramm, um die wir hier diskutieren, habe ich nach ner ordentlichen Ausfahrt an Dreck am Bike hängen.

grüße
Robby

ps.: Um beim Systemgewicht mal nen Anfang zu machen 13kg+78kg=91kg


----------



## -MEGADETH- (2. September 2014)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> ps.: Um beim Systemgewicht mal nen Anfang zu machen 13kg+78kg=91kg



Also, 13kg Plauze und 78kg Bike und Fahrer.


----------



## lordbritannia (2. September 2014)

Ich finde es absolut wichtig, dass Hersteller von teuren Rädern auch das genaue Gewicht angeben. Am besten wäre es von Radon für jede Größe einfach transparent und fair die entsprechenden Gewichtsangaben (18"= 13,4kg, 20"= 13,6kg usw) auf der Homepage zu machen. Sonst gibt man richtig viel Geld für ein vermeintliches Leichtgewicht aus und im späteren Bike Test hast du dir ein Specki gekauft. Das will keiner!! Ob man selber dick oder dünn ist, hat hiermit nichts zu tun. Wenn man 400g Hähnchen kauft, will man ja nicht nur 300g bekommen. Es geht um Transparenz und Offenheit der Hersteller. Canyon ist da anscheinend weiter als Radon. Wenn die Räder zu schwer sind fürs Marketing, muss man vielleicht bessere/leichtere Teile verbauen und die Preise erhöhen. Ich will auf jeden Fall ehrliche Angaben, egal ob es schmerzt oder nicht.


----------



## Derivator22 (2. September 2014)

@Aalex: ich würde immer noch gerne ein Bild deines 4,8kg Wunderbikes sehen  Danke


----------



## -MEGADETH- (2. September 2014)

Ich auch. Danke.


----------



## enno112 (2. September 2014)

Und was hat das Gewicht eines Bike damit zu tun ob es gut oder schlecht ist
Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...!
Das sagt doch gar nichts darüber aus wie haltbar es ist.
Und hier geht es um Gramm und nicht um Kilo´s!
Ob nun 13,4 kg oder 13,7 kg ist doch sowas von sch....egal
Mensch Leute, geht biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (2. September 2014)

Im Namen aller heiligen Trails taufe ich diesen Thread um, auf den Namen: *Weight-Watcher Treff*


----------



## lordbritannia (2. September 2014)

enno112 schrieb:


> Und was hat das Gewicht eines Bike damit zu tun ob es gut oder schlecht ist
> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...!
> Das sagt doch gar nichts darüber aus wie haltbar es ist.
> Und hier geht es um Gramm und nicht um Kilo´s!
> ...


du hast nicht so richtig Ahnung oder? bist du schon einmal ein 12kg Rad und ein 14kg Rädchen im Vergleich gefahren? natürlich sagt das Gewicht auch etwas über die Qualität aus. Warum sind wohl teurere Teile meist leichter? 300g sind natürlich nicht entscheidend, aber wir geben viel viel Kohle für eine Hightech Sport aus, da will man genaue Angaben. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Geht biken hilft hier nicht, es geht um Lügen oder falsche Angaben der Hersteller... Wenn ich leichtes Rad will und das wollen wohl eine Menge Biker (siehe Carbon Trend), willst du doch nicht verarscht werden. Das kannst du jetzt aber wahrscheinlich nicht nachvollziehen..... ist ja auch schwierig.


----------



## -MEGADETH- (2. September 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> 300g sind natürlich nicht entscheidend


----------



## enno112 (2. September 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> du hast nicht so richtig Ahnung oder? bist du schon einmal ein 12kg Rad und ein 14kg Rädchen im Vergleich gefahren? natürlich sagt das Gewicht auch etwas über die Qualität aus. Warum sind wohl teurere Teile meist leichter? 300g sind natürlich nicht entscheidend, aber wir geben viel viel Kohle für eine Hightech Sport aus, da will man genaue Angaben. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Geht biken hilft hier nicht, es geht um Lügen oder falsche Angaben der Hersteller... Wenn ich leichtes Rad will und das wollen wohl eine Menge Biker (siehe Carbon Trend), willst du doch nicht verarscht werden. Das kannst du jetzt aber wahrscheinlich nicht nachvollziehen..... ist ja auch schwierig.



*So, so, ich hab also nicht so richtig Ahnung!*

Wie lange fährst du schon Mountainbike?
Ich meine richtig inne Berge *hoch *und runter und so...!
Wie viele verschiedene Bikes bist du schon gefahren (in den Bergen und nicht im Shop)?

Ich fahr seit 1988 (inne Berge und nicht zur Eisdiele)!
Schwere und leichte Bikes, CC-Bikes, AllMountain und Downhiller!
Von 10,5 kg bis 18,X Kg, alles dabei gewesen.

...aber ich kann das ja nicht nachvollziehen...

Und an deiner Stelle wäre ich ganz vorsichtig mit Unterstellung wie lügen und falsche Angaben!

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, ich hab kein Bock mich hier am " aber meiner ist länger...." zu beteiligen.
Deshalb halte ich es wie MEGADETH es schon gesagt hat "enought Said", hat bei dir eh keinen Zweck (und alles wegen ein paar Gramm...)


----------



## lordbritannia (2. September 2014)

enno112 schrieb:


> *So, so, ich hab also nicht so richtig Ahnung!*
> 
> Wie lange fährst du schon Mountainbike?
> Ich meine richtig inne Berge *hoch *und runter und so...!
> ...


Schau mal, der Blutdruck geht auch ohne Biken hoch....


----------



## Hike_O (2. September 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Schau mal, der Blutdruck geht auch ohne Biken hoch....


 
So ist das mit Übergewicht!
Also brauchst du nun ein ultra leichtes Bike weil Du zu schwer bist?
Wir sind hier doch bei den Weight-Watchern...kannst ruhig sagen.


----------



## enno112 (2. September 2014)

Lass sein....
Ist halt Kind!


----------



## help (2. September 2014)

Achtung Spoiler! Nichts für schwache Nerven, lustig ist es trotzdem 



Spoiler


----------



## lordbritannia (2. September 2014)

enno112 schrieb:


> Lass sein....
> Ist halt Kind!


es ist so schön wenn ein Thread bei jedem Post mehr und mehr am Thema vorbeigeht.... aber ich streite mich doch so gerne mit euch  leider vermischen wir alle die Themen und daher kann man nicht richtig diskutieren. Oder vielleicht wollen auch viele nicht sachlich diskutieren.....
so, ihr habt alle Recht und ich bin jetzt ruhig und gebe auf. Setzte mich mit meinen 250kg auf mein '82 BMX Rad und fahre nach Hause zu Mami  




Wer schließt jetzt den Thread?


----------



## Aalex (2. September 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> @Aalex: ich würde immer noch gerne ein Bild deines 4,8kg Wunderbikes sehen  Danke



na dann, bitte schön:







hier das aktuellste Bild (vom Oktober?!) vom Komplettrad, was ich habe. Geändert hat sich seitdem das Schaltwerk, die Züge, der Umwerfer, der Sattel und Kleinkram.












und für die, die es gar nicht glauben wollen:





Das Gewicht rührt insbesondere vom sehr leichten Rahmen und den doch vertretbar leichten Laufrädern her. Gebastel ist so gut wie keiner dran, wobei das natürlich immer Auslegungssache ist.

Der Kenner wird sehen, dass insbesondere bei Kurbel, Lenker, Vorbau etc noch erhebliches Potenzial ist.

Weitere Ersparnisse werden sein:

Kurbel: Sram Red Exogram mit BB30 Umbau des Tretlagers -230 Gramm
Sattelstützenkombi einteilig mit Rohacellkern, ist in der Mache. Ich teste auch gerade an einer monocoque Geschichte rum:






Die spart dann ca 100 Gramm bei mehr flex.

Lenker/Vorbaukombi eines Schmolke TLO und eines Carbonschmiede Vorbaus und die 4,5 Kg fallen.

Und dann sind die Bremsen noch nicht aus Kohle und an den Laufrädern geht auch noch was ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (2. September 2014)

help schrieb:


> Achtung Spoiler! Nichts für schwache Nerven, lustig ist es trotzdem
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


das Rad kann man bestimmt noch gewichtsoptimieren....


----------



## lordbritannia (2. September 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> na dann, bitte schön:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, Glückwunsch!


----------



## help (2. September 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> das Rad kann man bestimmt noch gewichtsoptimieren....


Klar, aber die kleinen Laufräder für mehr Stabilität sind super! Bischen mehr Reach bräuchte die Dame


----------



## Schrommski (2. September 2014)

Habe letztens Clement LAS Crossreifen erworben.

Lt. Hersteller 350g schwer.

Meine beiden Exemplare liegen bei 274 und 276g.


----------



## Aalex (2. September 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Nice, Glückwunsch!




danke

hatte hier nicht mehr reingeguckt. die diskussion hatten wir vor jahren schon im leichtbauforum und das ende vom lied ist, das keiner mehr seinen selbstbaukrempel zeigt, weil dann solche selbsternannten experten kommen und alles zerreden, anstatt sich an der technischen machbarkeit und der beklopptheit des erbauers zu erfreuen.

leichtbau ist wichtig und da braucht es leute, die grenzen ausloten. das hier auch grenzen überschritten werden und es sinnfrei wird, kann passieren. gäbe es keine bekloppten wie hans christian smolik günther mai, sebastian roth etc würden wir heute noch 18 kilo enduros und 12 kilo hardtails fahren.

da gibts nen tolles zitat für:



> „Wo kämen wir hin, wenn jeder sagte, wo kämen wir hin und keiner ginge, um zu sehen, wohin wir kämen, wenn wir gingen.“



jeder muss für sich eben entscheiden wieviel ihm das wert is. sinn oder unsinn entscheidet jeder selbst und kein internetforum.

ich grins dafür lieber jedes mal, wenn ich meinen hobel von der wandhalterung hebe


----------



## lordbritannia (2. September 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> danke
> 
> hatte hier nicht mehr reingeguckt. die diskussion hatten wir vor jahren schon im leichtbauforum und das ende vom lied ist, das keiner mehr seinen selbstbaukrempel zeigt, weil dann solche selbsternannten experten kommen und alles zerreden, anstatt sich an der technischen machbarkeit und der beklopptheit des erbauers zu erfreuen.


ja, bekloppt seid ihr Leichtbauer, aber ich finde es trotzdem sehr bewundernswert wenn man sich so mit der Materie auskennt und die Energie/Zeit/Geld hat sein Hobby zu perfektionieren. Toll! Das Gewicht ist aber sehr rekordverdächtig oder? Ich freue mich schon wenn ich einen anderen Schlauch kaufe, der 200g weniger wiegt.....macht aber auch viel aus. Oh mist, jetzt geht es wieder los....es waren aber nicht 300g!


----------



## Aalex (2. September 2014)

rekordverdächtig ist es noch nicht wirklich. Für mich jedenfalls nicht. Der OttoNormalbiker, der sich nicht mit Leichtbau beschäftigt guckt natürlich recht verdattert, wenn er es hochhebt Mir war auch wichtig, das kein Logo draufsteht. Kein Mensch rechnet damit. Ist auch gut so.
Wenn ich angeben wollen würde und mir die Meinung von irgendwelchen Rennradschwucken wichtig wäre würde ich Storck, Cervelo, Parle oder ein mit Logos zugepflastertes Speci Tarmac fahren.So ist das Addict schön stealth und keine Sau erkennt, was ich da fahre. 

Hier im Gebiet ist es sicher das leichteste Rad was hier rumgurkt, aber der eine oder andere Bekannte hat da noch was in der Garage stehen.

Ein Bekannter aus Norwegen steht bei 4,03 Kg. Da will ich mit meiner Schüssel auch noch hin. Wird aber eklig teuer so langsam.

Das ist auch für mich die Grenze. Darunter geht nur mit Bahnradreifen, Rahmenschalthebeln usw. Also Teilen, die die Funktion erheblich einschränken. Günther Mais Rad wog zum Schluss gar nur 2,9 Kilo.

Ich denke das ist dann genug Offtopic

Eventuell gibt es von mir bald ein leichtes slide 160 zu sehen. Je nachdem wieviel Geld ich investieren möchte könnte ich Richtung 11 Kilo kommen...


----------



## Derivator22 (2. September 2014)

Ich fand es auch immer sehr krass, dass AX Lightning dieses 5,4kg bike für 10.000€ hinstellte, als sei es das non-plus Ultra....

Bist du Moselaner?


----------



## Aalex (2. September 2014)

Ahrtal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (4. September 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> oh jetzt kommen wir wieder mit dieser sau unnötigen "warum soll ich 300 gramm am Rad sparen, wenn ich selber dick bin" Diskussion. Mit diesem Schwachsinn bist du bestimmt DER Held an jeder Schnitzelhütte, aber net hier.
> 
> Dann kauf dir doch einfach irgendeinen system laufradsatz und heul hier keinem die ohren voll mit deinen Halbweisheiten.
> Formeln sind voll super, aber in der Praxis völliger Bockmist. Das ist doch hier ne Eisdielendiskussion die du da anzettelst.
> .



Ich muss mal zu solch einer Art der Antwort meinen Kommentar abgeben. Denn die Berechnung die vorher verlinkt worden, sind korrekt. Du kennst doch hoffentlich den Begriff "subjektiv". Im Grunde solltest Du vor allem mal über deinen Tonfall nachdenken. Niemand hat dich bisher Beleidigt oder angegriffen, also warum so überhitzt.

Viel mehr Einfluss auf die Beschleunigung haben mit Sicherheit die Abrollwiderstände der Reifen, die Walkarbeit der Reifen, der Schlupf beim Antritt und vor allem bei höheren Geschwindingkeiten die Aerodynamik. Ich für meinen Teil bin in manchen Alpenpass mit meinem Peugeot Stahl (Blei) Rennrad einigen mit Ihren High Tech Leicht Rädern davongefahren. Merke Kondition ist durch nichts zu ersetzen als durch Kondition.


----------



## Derivator22 (4. September 2014)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Merke Kondition ist durch nichts zu ersetzen als durch Kondition.


 Außer einem E-Bike! 

Spass beiseite, ich denke auf was angespielt wurde ist, dass tatsächlich vereinzelt finanzstarke Radler Top Leichtbauräder in teils 5stelligen Bereich fahren inkl. absoluter Profi-Ausrüstung, jedoch deren Leistungsspektrum/ Fitnesszustand und deren körperliche Statur eher zu wünschen übrig lassen.

Ich sehe das absolut tolerant, da genau diese Leute das Geld besitzen Innovationen zu bezahlen und diese Leute teils echte Handarbeit, ja fast schon Kunst erwerben.
Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich auch einen ital. Maßrahmen besitzen für meinen Renner und mein MTB hätte ein professionelles Federungssetup bekommen und speziell abgestimmte Federelemente. Des Weiteren hätte ich für jedes Wetter/ Untergrund einen Laufradsatz mit entsprechender Bereifung <3


----------



## -MEGADETH- (4. September 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich auch einen ital. Maßrahmen besitzen für meinen Renner und mein MTB hätte ein professionelles Federungssetup bekommen und speziell abgestimmte Federelemente. Des Weiteren hätte ich für jedes Wetter/ Untergrund einen Laufradsatz mit entsprechender Bereifung <3



Und ich einen GT-R Nismo oder Ford GT.


----------



## Derivator22 (4. September 2014)

Das gehört in den "Wunsch-Thread" bzw. in den "Unverheiratet, kinderlos - was mache ich bloß mit meinem Geld?"


----------



## Black-Under (4. September 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das absolut tolerant, da genau diese Leute das Geld besitzen Innovationen zu bezahlen und diese Leute teils echte Handarbeit, ja fast schon Kunst erwerben.



Das ist ja auch in Ordnung, mir ging es um den agressiven Tonfall. Jeder nach seiner Art. Aber dann zu behaupten die Physik würde ausser Kraft gesetzt und Formeln seinen was für Idioten geht einfach zu weit.
Sicher auch ich hätte gerne einen schnittigen Renner aber meine Räder sollen immer zuverlässig sein. Deswegen habe ich mich auch bei meinem 29" für die schwerere XT Ausstattung entschieden.

Aber ich bin da eh nicht so erpicht auf die Erbsenzählerei, wer einmal mit dem MTB mit Zelt und allem was dazu gehört, durch Norwegen gefahren ist und die Pässe dort mit 17Kg Zusatzlast gefahren ist, für den ist danach jeder Renner leicht. Damals habe ich auf einem Pass einem mit Hollandrad und Gusseisener Pfanne auf dem Gepäckträger gesehen...........


----------



## Aalex (4. September 2014)

ich habe nie behauptet dass die physik hier nicht greift, doch sind für mich links zu irgendwelchen seiten nicht sonderlich zielführend. Zu dieser Diskussion gibt es genügend Seiten, die genau das Gegenteil behaupten, unter Anderem ein Hans Christian Smolik, dem ich mehr Glaubwürdigkeit zustecken würde, als einem Link aus dem Internet.

Letzten Endes zählt für mich als Biker das was am Ende rauskommt. Auf Berechnungen, Tests und Meinungen anderer hab ich noch nie viel gegeben.Ich für meinen Teil spüre es, ob ich nen 1900er spline im Rad habe, oder einen ZTR Podium Lrs. Da können gerne noch soviele dahergelaufen kommen und sagen "ja aber in meinem buch steht".Ich fahr leichtes Material, weil ich es kann. 

Kann ja jeder seine Räder mit Blei ausgießen und sagen, dass es im Internet steht, dass das kein Unterschied macht. Viel Spaß dabei. 

Um es zu präzisieren: Wiegetritt, Wendigkeit, Handling im engen Geläuf, all das wird mit einem leichten Laufrad besser. Wenn ich jetzt hingehe und 1 Km gerade Straße abstecke und das teste macht das natürlich genau gar nichts. Wenn ich das auf eine technisch anspruchsvolle Strecke von 80 Kilometern verteile ist der Unterschied auf jeden Fall da.

und klar ist auch, dass ein leichtes laufrad keine tour vom franz gewinnt, habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet. Aber zu behaupten ein leichtes Laufrad würde genau gar keinen Unterschied machen ist m.M.n. völliger Unsinn. Man kann dies ja auch sehr einfach aufs Auto adaptieren. Das Alu und sogar Magnesiumfelgen ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben, ist hier sogar messbar.


und ob dir mein tonfall passt oder nicht ist mir ziemlich schnuppe. ich schreibe, wie mir das passt. du kannst gerne mein geschreibsel überlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (4. September 2014)

Ok also wenn einer keine Disussion zuläßt bewegen wir uns hier im heiligen religiösen Bereich. Das Du nicht daran interessiert bist einen anständigen Umgangston auch in einem Forum zu pflegen spricht für sich und ist extrem schade. 

Na dann werde glücklich mit deinem Leichtbau, ich wünsche Dir trotz allem viel Spass damit. 


Gruß

Ralf

Glauben heißt nicht wissen wollen was war ist.


----------



## Aalex (4. September 2014)

solche diskussionen kommen alle paar wochen im leichtbauforum wieder und das seit Jahren. da schmunzelt man kurz, weil es zwei unvereinbare meinungen gibt und dann ist wieder gut. das wird durch ein erneutes diskutieren, durch internetseiten oder durch ein "ich habe aber gelesen" auch nicht besser. Und ich "glaube" nicht, weil ich nicht wissen will was wahr ist. ich nehme nur nicht jeden Blödsinn, den irgendjemand schreibt, für bare Münze. 

Ich erfahre das lieber für mich selbst und da ist mir die meinungen anderer schlicht egal.
Hier im Forum wird sowieso mittlerweile alles zerredet. Ich habe früher gerne mal Selbstgebastel gezeigt, weil es da noch Leute gab, die an solchen Sachen mitgedacht und mitgewirkt haben. Mittlerweile wird alles in Frage gestellt, von Leuten, die ein Cube Acid mit Lenkerhörnchen fahren, aber Alles besser wissen, weil sie irgendwas irgendwo gelesen haben. Ich brauche das nicht mehr.

da besteht für mich absolut kein diskussionsbedarf mehr. ich fahr meinen leichten krempel und du deinen schweren. jeder ist glücklich und gut ist.


----------



## Black-Under (4. September 2014)

Da du so auf den Herrn Smolik abfährst, ein Zitat von Ihm: "Tuning fängt im Grunde beim eigenen Körpergewicht an…."


----------



## nitro001 (4. September 2014)

Gewichte sind jetzt auf der Homepage sichtbar.


----------



## filiale (4. September 2014)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Da du so auf den Herrn Smolik abfährst, ein Zitat von Ihm: "Tuning fängt im Grunde beim eigenen Körpergewicht an…."



Nur weil die Mehrheit zu viel Gewicht mit sich rumträgt, heißt das noch lange nicht daß es alle betrifft


----------



## Black-Under (4. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Nur weil die Mehrheit zu viel Gewicht mit sich rumträgt, heißt das noch lange nicht daß es alle betrifft


Ich muss ja zugeben dass er es in einem etwas anderen Zusammenhang geschrieben hat als es so rüberkommt. Er meinte eben ein paar Kilo weniger und man kann noch mehr am Laufrad sparen.............

Aber es passte so schön hier hin.

Noch mal etwas zur Sache in einer Beispielrechnung von jemanden der damit beweisen wollte, dass rotierende Massen besonders wichtig sind, fiel mal der Wert, dass man beim Beschleunigen(unter ungünstigsten Bedingungen) 200 J mehr Energie aufbringen muss (bei schwereren Laufrädern), das sind 200Ws das heißt die Energie welche man aufbringt wenn man auf einem Ergometer mit 200W eine Sekunde lang fährt oder eben mit 20W 10 Sekunden.

Und sowas soll man bewußt wahrnehmen??


----------



## Aalex (5. September 2014)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Da du so auf den Herrn Smolik abfährst, ein Zitat von Ihm: "Tuning fängt im Grunde beim eigenen Körpergewicht an…."



auf jeden Fall ;-) da bin ich voll d'accord



Black-Under schrieb:


> das sind 200Ws das heißt die Energie welche man aufbringt wenn man auf einem Ergometer mit 200W eine Sekunde lang fährt oder eben mit 20W 10 Sekunden.
> 
> Und sowas soll man bewußt wahrnehmen??



ich würde mich aus dem Fenster lehnen und sagen: Ja das merkt man schon.

son untrainierter Biker tritt um die 100-150 Watt in die Pedale. Da sind 20 Watt verteilt auf 10 Sekunden irgendwas bei 10% grob über den Daumen gepeilt. Interessant für mich ist zum Beispiel der Antritt.

Klassisches Szenario: Ich orgel mit 30 in einen Kreisel, bremse ab, damit ich mich nicht mit nem doppelten Rittberger auf die Schnauze lege und geh aus dem Sattel um da mal richtig zu beschleunigen. Weil ich ja die schaltfaulheit in person bin ist noch der Gang drin, der vorm Einbiegen drin war. Den tret ich dann in den paar sekunden des Antritts wieder aus um auf "meinen Rhytmus"  (der liegt so zwischen 85-95 Kurbelumdrehungen) komme, damit ich weiter fahren kann. Dieser Antritt ist mit schweren Rädern spürbar behäbiger. Es dauert einfach länger bis der Gang am Ende ist.

und genau das ist der Zeitpunkt, bei dem ich eklatant merke welche Räder da im Rad stecken. Ich hatte früher Fulcrum Racing 7 drin und die jetzigen Carbonräder sind auf Lightweight Niveau (eine Prise Salz über 1000 Gramm) Das sind ca 700 Gramm unterschied gewesen + die Reifen. Fahre jetzt tubular und die wiegen beide zusammen ca 300 gramm weniger als die alten. macht ca 1 kilo weniger an den rädern.

und das merk ich im Antritt in der Tat. In der Ebene zugegenermaßen nicht, da ist aerodynamik wichtiger, aber beim Antritt merkt man das imho. Und bei jedem Mal neubeschleunigen imho auch, aber nicht so stark wie bei einem antritt.


(was natürlich nichts daran ändert, dass es weitaus effektiver ist 10 Kilo abzunehmen, aber ich kann keine 10 Kilo mehr abnehmen)


----------



## Black-Under (5. September 2014)

Nun wir reden von zwei Dingen ;-) . Ich vom MTB da glaube ich nicht, dass man es merkt und du vom RR, da kann es schon sein dass man es merkt. Da merkt man aber auch ob man mit zwei Trinkflaschen oder ohne fährt. 

PS. Abnehmen geht bei mir auch nicht mehr *gg*


----------



## lordbritannia (5. September 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall ;-) da bin ich voll d'accord
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vergiss es Aalex, die Leute wollen das nicht verstehen.... ich habe andere Reifen plus Tubeless (minus 300g pro Laufrad) sofort gemerkt. Ein komplett anderes Rad, wie transformiert. 700g ist wie Käfer und Porsche....


----------



## Black-Under (5. September 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> vergiss es Aalex, die Leute wollen das nicht verstehen.... ich habe andere Reifen plus Tubeless (minus 300g pro Laufrad) sofort gemerkt. Ein komplett anderes Rad, wie transformiert. 700g ist wie Käfer und Porsche....


Wie gesagt am RR schon möglich, aber am MTB ist der Rollwiderstand der Reifen um Längen höher. Ein halbes Bar Luftdruck weniger  merkt man sofort beim Beschleunigen aber 500Gr mehr an den Laufrädern nie und nimmer (wohlgemerkt am MTB) Man muss das ganze ja auch immer im Verhältniss zum Gesamtgewicht sehen und dass ist beim MTB höher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (5. September 2014)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Wie gesagt am RR schon möglich, aber am MTB ist der Rollwiderstand der Reifen um Längen höher. Ein halbes Bar Luftdruck weniger  merkt man sofort beim Beschleunigen aber 500Gr mehr an den Laufrädern nie und nimmer (wohlgemerkt am MTB) Man muss das ganze ja auch immer im Verhältniss zum Gesamtgewicht sehen und dass ist beim MTB höher.


das stimmt nicht. Ich habe vor 2-3 Wochen mein MTB umgebaut und man merkt den Unterschied gravierend. Glaubst du mir nicht?


----------



## Aalex (5. September 2014)

nein, sein physikbuch sagt das kann nicht sein

das ist eben das wodrauf ich hinaus wollte. leute die partout etwas nicht glauben wollen, ohne es ausprobiert zu haben.

daher ist jede weitere diskussion kompletter quatsch.

Meine Erfahrungen beim MTB decken sich mit denen von lordbritannia. hinzu kommt die wendigkeit im gelände. ein leichtes laufrad ist hier erheblich leichtfüßiger.

500gr an den mtb laufrädern ist ungefähr ein DT Swiss Spline 1700 zu meinen aktuellen Tune rädern. Ich kann ja wieder sagen, dass der Unterschied spürbar ist, glaubt ja wieder niemand, aber es sind welten. kann nach wie vor jeder vorbeikommen und meinen hobel mal den berg hochprügeln...


----------



## fub (5. September 2014)

Was ich gerade bei dem auf die Reifen bezogenem Teil der Diskussion schwierig finde ist, dass leichter Reifen meist auch von Profil und Gummimischung eher auf vortrieb ausgelegt sind und daher die bessere Beschleunigung nicht nur auf das Gewicht geschoben werden kann.
Dazu kommt dann noch wenn man evtl. von Schläuchen auf Schlauchlos umbaut oder Schlauchreifen.
Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass man den Gewichtsunterschied nicht spürt, aber es gibt eben noch mehr Faktoren, gerade bei Reifen.


----------



## Black-Under (5. September 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> nein, sein physikbuch sagt das kann nicht sein
> 
> das ist eben das wodrauf ich hinaus wollte. leute die partout etwas nicht glauben wollen, ohne es ausprobiert zu haben.
> ..



Du glaubst nicht was ich alles schon ausprobiert habe, es gab ne Zeit da habe ich zum Gewichtssparen sogar Löcher in die V Brakes gebohrt. Aber mit dem Alter wird man weise. Einbilden kann man sich vieles.


----------



## Aalex (5. September 2014)

das ist ja auch maximal sinnbefreit. aber so war der leichtbau früher.

einen leichten laufradsatz bist du jedenfalls noch nicht gefahren. soviel ist sicher ;-)




fub schrieb:


> Was ich gerade bei dem auf die Reifen bezogenem Teil der Diskussion schwierig finde ist, dass leichter Reifen meist auch von Profil und Gummimischung eher auf vortrieb ausgelegt sind und daher die bessere Beschleunigung nicht nur auf das Gewicht geschoben werden kann.
> Dazu kommt dann noch wenn man evtl. von Schläuchen auf Schlauchlos umbaut oder Schlauchreifen.
> Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass man den Gewichtsunterschied nicht spürt, aber es gibt eben noch mehr Faktoren, gerade bei Reifen.



das ist ganz einfach

schmeiß dir zwei conti protection ans rad und dann zwei racesport. 

gleicher reifen, gleiche gummimischung, gleiches profil. 

ich sag jetzt mal nicht wie das ausgeht.


----------



## Black-Under (5. September 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> das ist ja auch maximal sinnbefreit. aber so war der leichtbau früher.
> 
> einen leichten laufradsatz bist du jedenfalls noch nicht gefahren. soviel ist sicher ;-)



Oh doch sogar mit super leichten Low Profil Reifen, das Ergebnis war nur weniger Grip und ständig ne Acht im Rad. Das war damals das leichteste was man an Laufrad fürs MTB machen konnte.


----------



## Aalex (5. September 2014)

was ist für dich denn "superleicht" ?

ich vermute so langsam, dass du den leichtbau der letzten 10 jahre verschlafen hast.


----------



## lordbritannia (5. September 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> das ist ja auch maximal sinnbefreit. aber so war der leichtbau früher.
> 
> einen leichten laufradsatz bist du jedenfalls noch nicht gefahren. soviel ist sicher ;-)
> 
> ...


i know i know


----------



## lordbritannia (5. September 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> was ist für dich denn "superleicht" ?
> 
> ich vermute so langsam, dass du den leichtbau der letzten 10 jahre verschlafen hast.


dieser Thread entwickelt sich zum politischen Thread....alle haben Recht.... macht keine Sinn mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. September 2014)

vor 10jahren war superleicht eben was anderes als heute.na und.dafür war die basis in form des rahmen und der komponenten schwerer als heute.somit war das verhältnis wieder stimmig wenn man damals von superleichten teilen sprach. immer im verhältnis zur restlichen damaligen hardware.


----------



## lordbritannia (5. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> vor 10jahren war superleicht eben was anderes als heute.na und.dafür war die basis in form des rahmen und der komponenten schwerer als heute.somit war das verhältnis wieder stimmig wenn man damals von superleichten teilen sprach. immer im verhältnis zur restlichen damaligen hardware.


Was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## Black-Under (5. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> vor 10jahren war superleicht eben was anderes als heute.na und.dafür war die basis in form des rahmen und der komponenten schwerer als heute.somit war das verhältnis wieder stimmig wenn man damals von superleichten teilen sprach. immer im verhältnis zur restlichen damaligen hardware.



Jep genau das Laufrad war damals auch pro Stück 300gr leichter als Standard. Das Verhältnis zählt. Aber man biegt es sich so wie es gerade passt. 
Das war mein letzter Beitrag ich bin raus.


----------



## Vincy (6. September 2014)

So mancher übergewichtige Biker sollte mal auch auf sein eigenes Gewicht achten und nicht nur am Bike abspecken!
Weniger Körpergewicht merkt man dann nicht nur beim Biken. Nebenbei sieht es dann auch noch ästhetischer aus.


----------



## Vincy (6. September 2014)

Für die Leichtbaufetischisten gibt es auch eine eigene Rubrik.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/leichtbau.108/


----------



## tane (6. September 2014)

"'haben', nicht 'sein' ist doch heutzutage die devise!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cityracer (12. September 2014)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Wie gesagt am RR schon möglich, aber am MTB ist der Rollwiderstand der Reifen um Längen höher. Ein halbes Bar Luftdruck weniger  merkt man sofort beim Beschleunigen aber 500Gr mehr an den Laufrädern nie und nimmer (wohlgemerkt am MTB) Man muss das ganze ja auch immer im Verhältniss zum Gesamtgewicht sehen und dass ist beim MTB höher.



man kann das Gewicht -unabhängig von anderen Faktoren- der ungefederten Massen, also hier Laufräder, in etwa mal 5 nehmen im Vergleich zum Gesamtgewicht. d.h., spare ich 300g pro Laufrad, sinds 600g x 5 = 3 Kg Gewicht im Vergleich zum Restfahrrrad.

manche merken sowas, manche nicht...manche mögen die verbesserte Agilität, anderen ists egal.


----------



## Black-Under (12. September 2014)

Cityracer schrieb:


> man kann das Gewicht -unabhängig von anderen Faktoren- der ungefederten Massen, also hier Laufräder, in etwa mal 5 nehmen im Vergleich zum Gesamtgewicht. d.h., spare ich 300g pro Laufrad, sinds 600g x 5 = 3 Kg Gewicht im Vergleich zum Restfahrrrad.
> 
> .



Ich würde sagen wir nehmen es lieber mal 20 sicher ist sicher........


----------



## Black-Under (13. September 2014)

Cityracer schrieb:


> man kann das Gewicht -unabhängig von anderen Faktoren- der ungefederten Massen, also hier Laufräder, l.



hmm .......... ungefederte Masse am Rennrad ist wohl das ganze Rennrad + Fahrer 

Und so nebenbei haben ungefederte Massen fast gar nichts mit der Beschleunigung eines Fahrzeugs zu tun. Dies nur über den eventuell besseren Bodenkontakt der Räder.


----------



## tane (13. September 2014)

...dafür dividieren wir differenzen beim eigenen körpergewicht durch 20, sicher ist sicher!
(also ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, wenn jemand edle, leichte komponenten am rad haben will, ich hab auch freude an feiner/schöner technik! warum dazu mit fragwürdiger "physik" argumentiert werden muss geht mir aber nicht ein. eine doppelblindstudie wäre einmal angebracht!
blinde weinverkostungen lassen die "weinfreaks" auch immer schön blöd dastehen...)


----------



## Black-Under (13. September 2014)

tane schrieb:


> . eine doppelblindstudie wäre einmal angebracht!
> blinde weinverkostungen lassen die "weinfreaks" auch immer schön blöd dastehen...)



Hey das ist mal ne Idee erst machen wir eine Doppelblinstudie zu Rotierenden Massen und dann zur Bierverkostung, danach wieder Rotierdende Massen, Bier, Massen, Biieeeeer, Maaassseeesen.....örrggg


----------



## tane (13. September 2014)

@"laufradwichtigkeit": sehr schön & kaum widerlegbar hier
http://www.radpanther.de/index.php?id=64
beschrieben:
"*Ein gutes Laufrad punktet zuerst mit seiner Aerodynamik, dann mit seinem absoluten Gewicht und erst dann mit seinem Trägheitsmoment*. Und dazu kommen dann Stabilität, Steifheit und natürlich die geile Optik."
(aber das "gefüüüühhhl" zählt f manche mehr als hard facts!)


----------



## veganpunk (24. Februar 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> danke
> 
> hatte hier nicht mehr reingeguckt. die diskussion hatten wir vor jahren schon im leichtbauforum und das ende vom lied ist, das keiner mehr seinen selbstbaukrempel zeigt, weil dann solche selbsternannten experten kommen und alles zerreden, anstatt sich an der technischen machbarkeit und der beklopptheit des erbauers zu erfreuen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Alex,

mein Enduro wiegt 17,8kg und das Hardtail ca. 11-12kg. Beim Fahren und heben merke ich das Übergewicht beim Enduro deutlich. Ein 15kg Teil wäre mir lieber.

Abspecken find ich auch gut. Aber alles der richtigen Reihe nach. 

Deine Rennfeile finde ich schön, das Gewicht ist "fett". Bei dem Gewicht würde ich auch immer grinsen.

Mit  Rennrad-Felgen hätte ich immer das schlechte Gefühl bei kleinen Wellen sofort einen Schlag drinne zu haben. Ich bin von (schlechten) 28" LRS auf 26" MTB umgestiegen. Und bleib dabei.

Bei den Hersteller-Gewichtsangaben bin ich immer frustriert. Wenn es S-Rahmen Angaben sind, rechne ich halt einfach ein paar 100gr. drauf.


----------

